

Cops Pose as Road Workers to Catch Drivers Checking Their Phones - ourmandave
http://gizmodo.com/cops-pose-as-road-workers-to-catch-drivers-checking-the-1721148554

======
tomohawk
The author of the article seems pretty clueless as to the need to pay
attention at all times while driving - even when stopped at a light.

Besides being impolite and rude to other drivers by screwing around with their
phones when the light turns green, they're engaged in a dangerous activity by
not having situational awareness as to what's going on. I've seen several
drivers look up from their phones and, startled to see a green light, gun the
engine to get into the intersection. All this without looking to see if
someone is coming through late or if an emergency vehicle is approaching or
anything.

I'm glad these officers are handing out tickets.

